# Here is the Canon EOS M100 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2017)

```
Below are images and specifications for the long rumored Canon EOS M100 mirrorless camera.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS M100 Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Number of effective pixels: 24.2 million pixels</li>
<li>Dual pixel CMOS AF</li>
<li>Video engine: DIGIC 7</li>
<li>ISO sensitivity: 100-25600</li>
<li>Continuous shooting performance: 6.1 frames / sec</li>
<li>Video: Full HD</li>
<li>Rear liquid crystal: 3.0 type tilt type touch panel monitor</li>
<li>Wi-Fi · Bluetooth installed</li>
<li>Recording medium: SD / SDHC / SDXC card</li>
<li>Battery: LP-E 12</li>
<li>Size: 108.2 × 67.1 × 35.1 mm</li>
<li>Weight: 302 g</li>
</ul>
<p>An announcement looks to be coming next week.</p>


		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-3 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-3 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-3 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-3' class='gallery galleryid-30888 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_1-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_3.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/canon_4.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 24, 2017)

Is that little door panel on top for an accessory EVF?


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 24, 2017)

flash.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 24, 2017)

this is almost exactly the same size as the M10 and within 1 g of the same weight as the M10.

however it's a tiny M6!

this and a 22mm will be a very sweet combination.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 24, 2017)

Very nice 

All I was hoping for was to get that 24 MP sensor, with DPAF, and a tilty touch screen, in an M10 form factor. I honestly don't care about the rest of the specs, it could shoot at 0.5 fps and do VGA video, I'd still be interested. 

Now let's see the price, but it looks like my shopping list will have a serious growth spurt next week ???


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 24, 2017)

This will probably sell like hotcakes especially in the Asian market. Great sensor, great AF, improved speed, BT...


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 24, 2017)

NorbR said:


> Very nice
> 
> All I was hoping for was to get that 24 MP sensor, with DPAF, and a tilty touch screen, in an M10 form factor. I honestly don't care about the rest of the specs, it could shoot at 0.5 fps and do VGA video, I'd still be interested.
> 
> Now let's see the price, but it looks like my shopping list will have a serious growth spurt next week ???



with kit lens the M10 was 599.95

odds are the M100 is around that same price.


----------



## nads (Aug 24, 2017)

LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.


----------



## dak723 (Aug 24, 2017)

nads said:


> LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.



Yes, smart move. Choose your camera based on the battery. ;D

Every time I think the folks here on CR couldn't come up with sillier reasons to complain, I am proved wrong!


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 25, 2017)

dak723 said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.
> ...



It is a pain, however for those with M, M2 and M10's .. it's the same battery as those cameras.

6 one way .. half dozen another.

one thing about it..there's FAR more aftermarket / third party E12's then E17's.

however dual chargers is a pain in the posterior.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 25, 2017)

Against really it's direct competition:







outside of the A5100 which uses a 16:9 LCD instead of a photographically adept 3:2 screen, the M10/100 fits in as the smallest APS-C Package you can get your hands on. worth nothing that the A3 has a hotshoe and extra control dial.


----------



## nads (Aug 25, 2017)

dak723 said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.
> ...


The point of backup gear in a system is to take advantage of common components to make it worth while from a price perspective. A spare battery and charger cost more than the lens that everyone will keep attached to this thing... Great I can get a backup that is tiny and makes me carry more crap and buy more crap. 

And yes I know I could get cheapo Chinese cells and pairing chargers that don't even register with the Camera's monitoring system. If you make a year's worth of runs with your local fire department you might strike that off your list the same as I have.


----------



## countofmc95 (Aug 25, 2017)

This is quite intriguing, as is the G1X III. Putting the quite good (imo) new 24mp DPAF sensors in both cameras makes them both much improved from predecessor. 

I was actually surprised to see how small the EOS M10 is, it's not that much bigger than the small M43 camera Panasonic GX850. 

That being said, so far with the limited specs rumored, the G1X III is almost my dream travel/backup camera. Fixed 24-120 lens with APS-C sensor.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 25, 2017)

Wondering if the flash will be able to control other speedlights.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice that they put the 24 MP DPAF sensor in the M100, I thought they'd reuse the M3's 24 MP non-DPAF version, and I'm glad to be wrong.

Of course, it means I actually have to make a decision between the M100 and the M6. But looking carefully, the M6 really isn't much bigger - 4mm wider, and the extre depth is pretty much only the 'grip' bulge which extends forward, meaning with a lens attached it's basically irrelevant. 

So...the M6 it will be.



countofmc95 said:


> That being said, so far with the limited specs rumored, the G1X III is almost my dream travel/backup camera. Fixed 24-120 lens with APS-C sensor.



It wouldn't work for me – while traveling, the M11-22 is my most commonly used lens. I plan to get the M18-150 kit with the M6, and those two lenses will make a nice pair, perhaps with the 22/2 along for low light.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Aug 25, 2017)

No viewfinder - boo, hiss.


----------



## -pekr- (Aug 25, 2017)

Now what's this - a crocodile pattern? I want more of red accented dials too  Well, can't have everything, righ? I bet this sucker is going to have better low base iso than 6DII too! Not sure I would choose this one over the M6 though, just for the hotshoe. Can those camer fire the external flash via the radio? Also pity noone is offering sets with 22 or 11-22 lens. Some local shops don't even have those available.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 25, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> LOL 6.3 on 45mm lens... what a dog turd.
> all companies are making their products better and better..
> not the case for canon



You need the G1XIII


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 25, 2017)

E12 is a poor performance battery. It dies fast and you have to pack at least two other spares if you are were planning to walk around for a day. I found Canon's "genuine" batter isn't better than the third party ones.

Not sure about the future of Canon's M series. I still have the original one. When travelling, I packed it, the seldom used it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 25, 2017)

Phenix205 said:


> Not sure about the future of Canon's M series.



Considering the fact that with only one mirrorless series, Canon is #2 in global MILC sales… I'd say the future is pretty bright.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 25, 2017)

Phenix205 said:


> E12 is a poor performance battery. It dies fast and you have to pack at least two other spares if you are were planning to walk around for a day. I found Canon's "genuine" batter isn't better than the third party ones.
> 
> Not sure about the future of Canon's M series. I still have the original one. When travelling, I packed it, the seldom used it.



canon bragged that their mirrorless sales jumped 70% this year. it's not going anywhere.

you have the original M, it's hard to judge how the newer M's do with battery management.

for instance the CIPA rating of the M was 220 shots and the M didn't have a flash.

the M10 with an LP-E12 was 250 shots *with* the flash firing for 50% of the shots, which means in actual usage easily around double that of the original M.

M3 to M6 was a difference of 250 to 295 shots CIPA rating. which means that DIGIC 7 is more power efficient, even when paired with a DPAF sensor.

I would "guess" that the M100 is somewhere around the 275-300 shot CIPA rating - which means that it should be around 2-3 times that of the original M in identical shooting conditions. especially if you turn on eco mode.

CIPA battery life ratings take into account flash firing. the camera must fire the flash for 50% of the time for the battery rating. So the M10 and M100 certainly lasts for alot longer than the original M did.

however if you never take it out and use it - I'm not sure what the care is here anyways.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd say the powershot group has fleshed out it's lineup for 1" compact and APS-C mirrorless:







now the question is .. where the heck is the G5X Mark II?

it's the only one left missing from the DIGIC7 party and needs an update.

IMO, we will be able to tell what is going to happen with the mirrorless lineup from what happens first with the powershots, ie: DIGIC, performance,etc.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 25, 2017)

dak723 said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.
> ...



Actually the battery is a non-starter for me as well. I already have to bring 5 different types of rechargeable batteries, and I am not adding another set. If I get another M series it will be the M6 .... one big reason is that the battery is the same as my M3, T7i, and 77D.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2017)

nads said:


> LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.



You think Canon cares? You never were the target audience of this camera. People are such egoists...


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2017)

Etienne said:


> Actually the battery is a non-starter for me as well. I already have to bring 5 different types of rechargeable batteries, and I am not adding another set. If I get another M series it will be the M6 .... one big reason is that the battery is the same as my M3, T7i, and 77D.



You aren't part of the target audience either. And isn't it a win for Canon if you end up purchasing an M6?


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 25, 2017)

"You aren't part of the target audience either. And isn't it a win for Canon if you end up purchasing an M6?"

- genuine question, not meant as anything other than trying to learn what this is for.. but who is the target audience? I'm curious between this and the g1 mkIII as a potential travel camera, especially if an underwater casing is reasonable (SLR ones are insanely expensive). 

like the other mirrorless bodies, I assume the lenses are specific? .. is there an adapter for other canon glass? does it work?


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 25, 2017)

snappy604 said:


> "You aren't part of the target audience either. And isn't it a win for Canon if you end up purchasing an M6?"
> 
> - genuine question, not meant as anything other than trying to learn what this is for.. but who is the target audience? I'm curious between this and the g1 mkIII as a potential travel camera, especially if an underwater casing is reasonable (SLR ones are insanely expensive).
> 
> like the other mirrorless bodies, I assume the lenses are specific? .. is there an adapter for other canon glass? does it work?



This is Canon's entry-level mirrorless offering for casual photographers, which should be pretty clear. It has minimal ergonomics and minimal advanced (read: complicated) features. It has an almost entirely touchscreen-driven interface - compare to the M5/M6 which have a lot of buttons and dials. One of the primary target demographics of this camera is almost certainly "Asian women" who are known to buy cute small cameras by the bucketload. One of the main use cases for this camera will be selfies.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 26, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> snappy604 said:
> 
> 
> > "You aren't part of the target audience either. And isn't it a win for Canon if you end up purchasing an M6?"
> ...



Your imaginary target audience has already learned they can use smartphones. 

Somebody explains why this camera isn't right for them, batteries, whatever, and you scold, "You aren't right for this camera." Nice exchange there. I get soooo snippy when I drink Red Bull.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 26, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604 said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 26, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604 said:
> ...



Except that is not the case. Canon has mentioned more than once selling the M line to this demographic.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 26, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > snappy604 said:
> ...



Red Bull is gross.

But back on topic, some of us are saying the M100 will sell well to casual photographers. You and Etienne are saying it will sell poorly, because those people are using smartphones and more serious photographers will reject it because of the battery. When it sells well (as it almost certainly will, because the Eos M line has been very successful in recent years), will you admit you were wrong and it wasn't targeted at you?

YLer is right - Canon didn't intend most of us here to be interested in the M100. You do understand that not every product is targeted at every consumer, right? So the M100 isn't right for Etienne - that's fine. The 1DX2 isn't right for me, no matter how much I drool. That doesn't mean I come here and complain that it's too big and heavy for my purposes.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 26, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Your imaginary target audience has already learned they can use smartphones.
> 
> Somebody explains why this camera isn't right for them, batteries, whatever, and you scold, "You aren't right for this camera." Nice exchange there. I get soooo snippy when I drink Red Bull.



Would be funny if Canon hadn't repeatedly said that the M series sells very well to exactly that demographic. Wait, no. It wouldn't be funny even if that were the case. You might want to try again, or preferably just shut up about things you have no idea about.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 26, 2017)

here's what canon has been saying:
2016 Q2
_For mirrorless cameras, we have expanded unit sales, particularly in Asia, running
advertising campaigns targeting young people and females. _

2016 Q3
_Furthermore, for mirrorless cameras, following the EOS M3, we launched an affordably priced
model, the EOS M10 last year. We continued to post strong results through carrying out focused
marketing activities by strengthening online advertising and our sales network. We were successful
in generating new demand among groups that have had little familiarity with inter-changeable lens
cameras in the past, such as women and young generations. _

2016 Fiscal year end:
_Within this, last year, we strengthened our mirrorless lineup introducing a new high-end model. This,
coupled with our tailored marketing activity allowed us to increase our market share in all regions.
Mirrorless cameras are already supporting our existing interchangeable-lens cameras and we feel we
can increase our share in each region. _

2017 Q1
_Additionally, in Asia, where mirrorless cameras make up a large percentage of the
interchangeable-lens camera market, we expanded our lineup, broadened our sales channel beyond
camera specialty shops, and strengthened our advertising activity. As a result, we exceeded our unit
sales and market share of last year_

2017 Q2
_In this quarter as well, sales remained strong, particularly for mirrorless cameras. Within this trend,
we grew sales of the EOS M6, a new mirrorless camera that has been highly rated not only for its
high image quality, but also for its compact and lightweight form factor. This camera was designed to
capture demand from people who, for example, are considering a step up to a camera with more
features and better performance. Including this factor, first half unit sales of mirrorless camera grew
more than 70% compared to the same period last year, leading to overall sales growth for
interchangeable-lens cameras. _

That should put to bed alot of weird ideas ... 

Companies that don't take Canon seriously in mirrorrless (and people) are totally missing canon doing what they do best. making products that people actually want to buy, finding the market and selling it. Or that canon doesn't take mirrorless seriously. Primes don't mean you are taking it seriously. how, where, and what you sell does.

That's why they are #1 in ILC's and trending upwards.

I wouldn't be surprised if by next years, thom and others are saying that canon is #1 in mirrorless.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 26, 2017)

LonelyBoy said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sharlin said:
> ...



I never said it would sell poorly. I don't know, and I don't really care how well it sells. I said battery-incompatibility with some of my other cameras makes it a non-starter for me. That's pretty much all I said. Evidently there are other people in my position as well. But I might have considered it as a cheap spare if it used the LP-E17 . That's the whole story.


----------



## okaro (Aug 26, 2017)

nads said:


> LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.



I has the same battery as M and M10. That makes me more willing to get it as there will be no need to buy new spare batteries. LP-E17is not even available as third party ones (at least was mot when I last checked)


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm keeping a sharp eye out and camera ready for those "Asian women" buying "cute small cameras by the bucketload." Going out for the night, checklist, hmmm, purse with wallet, compact, lipstick, smartphone, and a "bucketload" of M100's. Little black dress, high heels...I'm on the lookout!

;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2017)

okaro said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.
> ...



Indeed, I have three LP-E12 batteries – an extra I got with the M (which died) and the one that came with the M2. I'm ordering one extra LP-E17 for my M6. 

The LP-E12's will still be used, since I'll hand the M2 down to my older daughter.


----------



## nads (Aug 27, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> nads said:
> 
> 
> > LP-E12? Are you kidding me? This was an easy sell as a compact 2nd body until it used a different battery than the M5 or M6. Now there's 0% chance I pick it up.
> ...



Lets check some boxes:

Currrent M5 owner
Former M and M3 owner
Ordered M3 from Amazon Japan and Tenso freight forwarder when it wasn't available in US at launch
Needs 2nd body as backup
Wants more compact body for ease of carry when phone might become the fallback
Wants more simple body again for wife to use because she cant keep her fingers of exposure dial
Understands fully the size advantage the original M had
Understands fully the performance gap between the previous M, M2 and what this will offer.

You're right... totally not the consumer Canon was looking for. 

By the way, not egoist at all. Using the newer battery with better battery meter communication and 20% greater capacity and tremendously improved safety circuit is an advantage to all buyers. Using a battery that is also used in multiple active products in the lineup is also an advantage to many. On the other hand, using a lesser performing battery that is only in legacy products that are made near-obsolete by the purchase of this camera is of benefit to very few.

The funniest part about not being the consumer Canon was looking for is that you can find my posts on this forum from before the M5 was even released asking for exactly this design.


----------



## LonelyBoy (Aug 27, 2017)

nads said:


> Sharlin said:
> 
> 
> > nads said:
> ...



And yet, by making the battery choice they did, Canon clearly did not intend the M100 to be a companion to the M5. Even if you would have liked an M100 with the newer battery, that does not mean Canon intended to persuade you to buy one. They'd intend you to buy an M6, with the shared battery. The M100 is mostly for people who haven't used other ILCs, or only the M1-M3. Clearly, because it's clearly a successor to those.

"Egoism", by the way, is clearly an issue. _You _want a camera like this (with a different battery) but _you _won't buy this one so clearly Canon failed because clearly their goal was to sell to _you _and _you _won't buy. See all those "yous"? That's egoism in a nutshell. I won't buy one of these either... but I'm not throwing a tantrum because it doesn't hit my needs perfectly, because I understand that not every product has to appeal to me.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 27, 2017)

nads said:


> Using a battery that is also used in multiple active products in the lineup is also an advantage to many.



M5 owners have the M6 as a capable and similar backup.

the M100 may be further "nerfed" down the line if the M10 is any indication making it hardly usable as a backup option. So M5 users have a choice. Good lord the batteries are small enough and you can get small USB chargers that take up no room as well. It's really not that much of a problem - but have to complain about something I guess.

People upgrading from the M, M2 or M10 would like to use their same batteries. there's more of them I would guess than people wanting a spare "M" camera as a backup, that would choose a more dumbed down version of the M's versus the M6.

So what's more important? people wanting a second body for a backup or people upgrading? Because you can't please BOTH groups with one battery selection.

Try having a sigma Merrill camera and then see if you complain about batteries. that camera when you have to carry 5 to 10 spare batteries gives you a sense of perspective


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 28, 2017)

DP-AF sensor comes a positive surprise to me (expected re-use of M3 sensor).

LP-E12 battery (875mAh) vs. newer, same form factor LP-E17 (1040 mAh) is a suprising and disappointing choice - no matter how one looks at it. Either a conscious nerf ("marketing differentiation") of M100 vs. M6 and/or Canon is still sitting on a huge stockpole of the older, weaker LP12 type ... difference in manufacturing cost between LP-E12 and LP17 is probably rather minimal.

small battery charge makes M100 quite a bit less interesting to me, despite other specs and small size ... and irrespective of the 4 (well-used) LP-E12 batteries i already own with my original EOS M.

if anything i would have hoped for a new LP-E## type with 1400mAh ... in addition to improved power consumption! 400+ CIPA shots per charge would be a desirable target spec.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 28, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> DP-AF sensor comes a positive surprise to me (expected re-use of M3 sensor).
> 
> LP-E12 battery (875mAh) vs. newer, same form factor LP-E17 (1040 mAh) is a suprising and disappointing choice - no matter how one looks at it. Either a conscious nerf ("marketing differentiation") of M100 vs. M6 and/or Canon is still sitting on a huge stockpole of the older, weaker LP12 type ... difference in manufacturing cost between LP-E12 and LP17 is probably rather minimal.



or they were looking at people who already had the LP-E12's.


----------



## Talys (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks neat, but no flash shoe is a makes it a very casual camera, IMO, unless there's something in it that we don't know about, like built-in RT controls.

The battery issue... I am not really sure this is thought of as a M5/M6 backup. I do hate the zillions of batteries in Canon's consumer lines, though; I wish they'd pick one and stick to it for a couple of generations, at least. 

If I were to own two bodies that have the possibility of being used at the same time, using the same battery isn't a deal maker or killer, but it's a big factor, because sometimes it's hard to predict which may be drained or accidentally drained (or uncharged). My normal thing is to have two LPE6 batteries in two bodies, and then two extras in the bag; if I'm using grip, add 1 more. I can easily consume 2-3 batteries in a day, and I don't want to lug a charger (or charge a battery) when I'm out. Those are LPE6 batteries, too. I can only imagine with the mirrorless batteries.

Then again, I often don't use 2 bodies as main + backup. It's more like, primary + secondary that also serves as backup. The second body is usually set up on a tripod, and is used for secondary angle shots and that kind of thing.


----------



## Atcanon (Aug 28, 2017)

Personally, I am reaeaealllly happy that it's a LPE12, not a 17. And also, not a LPE12x or so.

But... I wonder at all the fuss here. To me, it seems clear that they chose to keep the M100 small (and I like the speccled pattern, which should improve handholding), and thus, retained the LPE12.

Look at the SL2. Nicer, deeper grip. But isn't this also to accommodate the larger battery?


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 28, 2017)

Atcanon said:


> ... To me, it seems clear that they chose to keep the M100 small (and I like the speccled pattern, which should improve handholding), and thus, retained the LPE12.
> 
> Look at the SL2. Nicer, deeper grip. But isn't this also to accommodate the larger battery?



Looks like you did not read before posting. As already mentioned in my previous posting, BOTH Canon battery types in question - LP-E12 and LP-E17 - are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE AND SHAPE and same connectors. LP_E17 does NOT require more space in a camera body than LP-E12. 

There is one difference, and it is relevant: charge capacity! 
* LP-E12 ... 875 mAh x 7.2 Volts = 6.30 Watthours 
* LP-E17 ... 1040 mAh x 7.2 Volts = 7.4885 Watthours

Or in other words: LP-E17 has 19% more capacity than LP-E12. 

That's why any reasonable user would or should prefer "stronger" LP-E17 batteries with a new camera. Of course, in an ideal world, EOS M100 (and any other EOS M body) would run on both battery types, LP-E12 if we still have some in our possession and newer LP-E17's. I see no valid technical reason, why those 2 battery types should not be "inter-operable" (with a few lines of proper firmware code) - just like Canon LP-E6 and LP-E6N can both be used in many EOS DSLRs. 

But ... greedy Canon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 28, 2017)

Canon has said before that their new models would have DPAF. I have it in my S2 and 5D IV, and use it more than PDAF. I touch the screen where I want it focused, and use the shutter button to capture the image. I've tried the touch and shoot feature, it has some problems.

I think that 24 MP sensor is going to appear in a lot of cameras, it is a very good sensor, and DPAF is worth upgrading for. No more AFMA needed.


----------



## NorbR (Aug 28, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Looks like you did not read before posting. As already mentioned in my previous posting, BOTH Canon battery types in question - LP-E12 and LP-E17 - are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE AND SHAPE and same connectors. LP_E17 does NOT require more space in a camera body than LP-E12.



That is just not true. I have both in front of me, the LP-E17 is thicker than the LP-E12. The difference is small, but it is real.

I don't really understand this whole battery discussion. Yes, more capacity is always good. But Canon kept the same model they used in every camera with a similar form factor (M, M2, M10). That seems like a very reasonable decision. I'd be much more pissed if they decided to introduce a new battery model.


----------



## Talys (Aug 28, 2017)

NorbR said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you did not read before posting. As already mentioned in my previous posting, BOTH Canon battery types in question - LP-E12 and LP-E17 - are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE AND SHAPE and same connectors. LP_E17 does NOT require more space in a camera body than LP-E12.
> ...



Well, like I said, without the shoe, it isn't really a legitimate backup body to m5/m6 anyhow, so you're right in that area least it is a consistent battery used in similar previous bodies. So if you bought extra M10 batteries you could use them here, and frankly, that seems more logical upgrade path than an m5 user saying they need a spare body. 

Not that I'm in the market for either.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 29, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> No more AFMA needed.



not quite true.

you still may need AFMA if you have focus shift and the camera body don't use stop down AF focusing.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 29, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Atcanon said:
> 
> 
> > ... To me, it seems clear that they chose to keep the M100 small (and I like the speccled pattern, which should improve handholding), and thus, retained the LPE12.
> ...



an LP-E17 will not physically fit in an LP-E12 camera. period.

I had both for a while.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 29, 2017)

NorbR said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you did not read before posting. As already mentioned in my previous posting, BOTH Canon battery types in question - LP-E12 and LP-E17 - are EXACTLY THE SAME SIZE AND SHAPE and same connectors. LP_E17 does NOT require more space in a camera body than LP-E12.
> ...



Thanks for the information and correction! 

Personally, I still would still have preferred LP-E17 as the common battery type for all EOS M models from 2016 onwards. Even if it would have resulted in a 1mm thicker body for M100. The old, weak and meek LP-E12 battery should have been retired together with M/M2/M10.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, Gizmodo has spoken:

[quote author=Andrew Liszewski]
_Canon's EOS M100 Is Another Apathetic Attempt at a Mirrorless Camera_
Interchangeable lens shooters like the Sony A9 are evidence that mirrorless cameras can not only compete at the highest levels of photography, but they’re probably also the eventual successors to DSLRs. *So you’d assume that a company like Canon would have made strong inroads into the mirrorless market by now, but* with cameras like the new EOS M100, the company is still treating the mirrorless market as an afterthought, not the future.
[/quote]

I guess it has escaped Andy's attention that Canon is #2 in global mirrorless sales. What a douche.


----------



## Quirkz (Aug 31, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, Gizmodo has spoken:
> 
> [quote author=Andrew Liszewski]
> _Canon's EOS M100 Is Another Apathetic Attempt at a Mirrorless Camera_
> Interchangeable lens shooters like the Sony A9 are evidence that mirrorless cameras can not only compete at the highest levels of photography, but they’re probably also the eventual successors to DSLRs. *So you’d assume that a company like Canon would have made strong inroads into the mirrorless market by now, but* with cameras like the new EOS M100, the company is still treating the mirrorless market as an afterthought, not the future.



I guess it has escaped Andy's attention that Canon is #2 in global mirrorless sales. What a douche. 
[/quote]

As well as missing the point that the camera is just one of the now very solid m series consisting of the m100, m6 and m5. As well as the fact that the target market of the m100 is the very casual shooter who wants great quality photos. 

Can anyone else think of another MILC that targets this market? From my (limited) knowledge, they're all targeted at prosumers or gear heads.


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 31, 2017)

M100 targets same market segment as Fuji XA3, Sony Alpha 5000 and low end Oly/Pana mFT cameras - and is fully competitive in price and performance/IQ. Canon EF-M lens lineup is spot on: very compact & light with decent to excellent IQ at very reasonable prices. i definitely dont miss superexpensive f/1.4 primes or big f/2.8 zooms. when i really need those, i bring my DSLR + L lenses.

the only additional EF-M lens i am still hoping for is a compact EF-M 85/2.4 IS. ;-)


----------



## Talys (Aug 31, 2017)

Quirkz said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Gizmodo has spoken:
> ...



As well as missing the point that the camera is just one of the now very solid m series consisting of the m100, m6 and m5. As well as the fact that the target market of the m100 is the very casual shooter who wants great quality photos. 

Can anyone else think of another MILC that targets this market? From my (limited) knowledge, they're all targeted at prosumers or gear heads.
[/quote]

OMG, Canon is *******. They can't build a $600 camera that measures up to a $4,500 Sony! Why would they even mention an A9 in the same sentence as a M100? LOL.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 8, 2017)

countofmc95 said:


> This is quite intriguing, as is the G1X III. Putting the quite good (imo) new 24mp DPAF sensors in both cameras makes them both much improved from predecessor.
> 
> I was actually surprised to see how small the EOS M10 is, it's not that much bigger than the small M43 camera Panasonic GX850.
> 
> That being said, so far with the limited specs rumored, the G1X III is almost my dream travel/backup camera. Fixed 24-120 lens with APS-C sensor.



The G1XIII looks like being a good camera for me - travel or otherwise when I don't want the full size gear. There is talk of the lens being 24-70, not 120 by the way, probably due to the physical demands of the aps sensor. As it's a fixed lens camera the lens must be stellar for me to buy one, but I think it will be it it follows the G1X tradition so far. I agree with Neuro that wider is required, but I just stitch. Not always satisfactory I know, but for me it works 95% of the time when I want ultra wide. 

So the key is a first class lens. We know it already has the sensor.


----------

